# Is there a way to change the destination for a passenger?



## JK7 (Jul 4, 2018)

Passenger asked me to change destination, because they couldn't figure out how to do it on their ap. Is there a way for me to edit the destination in the middle of a ride? Thanks! :wink:


----------



## Lil'Lyftie (Feb 23, 2020)

JK7 said:


> Passenger asked me to change destination, because they couldn't figure out how to do it on their ap. Is there a way for me to edit the destination in the middle of a ride? Thanks! :wink:


No, there isn't, and for obvious reasons.

But it's so easy to make a change in the pax app (or add stops along the way), I wonder if they tried something funny on you by playing dumb.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

I suggest you take a ride or two as a pax and try out things like that, so you can see for yourself what the pax goes thru, and how you can (or cannot) help them.


----------



## TGK (May 31, 2018)

JK7 said:


> Passenger asked me to change destination, because they couldn't figure out how to do it on their ap. Is there a way for me to edit the destination in the middle of a ride? Thanks! :wink:


Your Rider is the only one that can or should change it, it says edit next to the address... unless of course, if they want to change a shared ride address, no, they can not...


----------



## sd1303 (Nov 11, 2015)

Mista T said:


> I suggest you take a ride or two as a pax and try out things like that, so you can see for yourself what the pax goes thru, and how you can (or cannot) help them.


... and make sure that you tip the driver.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

If they can't figure it out, I just take them where they want to go. The app pays you for the actual mileage/time. 

It does help to change the destination in app to receive nav directions and to get a stacked ping near the dropoff point.


----------



## TGK (May 31, 2018)

TemptingFate said:


> If they can't figure it out, I just take them where they want to go. The app pays you for the actual mileage/time.


I used to take them, but now they have that guaranteed fare, it does not follow the miles and time no matter where you drop them off. College students were some of the first to figure it out, they would get a guaranteed fare and ask me to take friends a little out of the way home first or somewhere completely different. Since I have no way of knowing if they have a guaranteed fare and I will not be paid for any extra, I do not just take them anywhere, anymore.


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

JK7 said:


> Passenger asked me to change destination, because they couldn't figure out how to do it on their ap. Is there a way for me to edit the destination in the middle of a ride? Thanks! :wink:


Am I the only one that has the ability to change the destination?

literally allows us to edit destination


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

TGK said:


> I used to take them, but now they have that guaranteed fare, it does not follow the miles and time no matter where you drop them off. College students were some of the first to figure it out, they would get a guaranteed fare and ask me to take friends a little out of the way home first or somewhere completely different. Since I have no way of knowing if they have a guaranteed fare and I will not be paid for any extra, I do not just take them anywhere, anymore.


You're kidding, right? You must be new.

I have picked up rides that were set to go 5 minutes and ended up driving them 10 minutes .. 20 minutes .. over an hour and a half once. They got charged a new price, and I got paid properly. All of this without changing the destination.


----------



## TGK (May 31, 2018)

Mista T said:


> You're kidding, right? You must be new.
> 
> I have picked up rides that were set to go 5 minutes and ended up driving them 10 minutes .. 20 minutes .. over an hour and a half once. They got charged a new price, and I got paid properly. All of this without changing the destination.


That is how it used to be (driving since 2014), I am in one of the areas that has guaranteed fare. they get a guaranteed fare on a routine ride that has happened many times before, they are not charged if the ride takes longer, nor do I make any extra. However, if they change the destination or add stops in the app, I do.


----------



## lostsoul (Mar 1, 2020)

Found this.. I can’t seem to do it though.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

TGK said:


> That is how it used to be (driving since 2014), I am in one of the areas that has guaranteed fare. they get a guaranteed fare on a routine ride that has happened many times before, they are not charged if the ride takes longer, nor do I make any extra. However, if they change the destination or add stops in the app, I do.


So you are telling me that someone could order a ride to the corner, but instead take a trip 3 cities over, and they would only be charged $8?? Seems to me that U/L would have figured out that scam by now and fixed it.

Oh wait. They did.


----------



## TGK (May 31, 2018)

lostsoul said:


> Found this.. I can't seem to do it though.


Uber instructions in a *Lyf*t thread is as useful as it is stupid.


----------



## robg77 (May 17, 2016)

TGK said:


> I used to take them, but now they have that guaranteed fare, it does not follow the miles and time no matter where you drop them off. College students were some of the first to figure it out, they would get a guaranteed fare and ask me to take friends a little out of the way home first or somewhere completely different. Since I have no way of knowing if they have a guaranteed fare and I will not be paid for any extra, I do not just take them anywhere, anymore.


You are paid time and mileage from when you start the ride to when you end the ride regardless of the destination, the ride type or how much the passenger paid. These are basic fundamentals you as a driver should understand.


----------



## JK7 (Jul 4, 2018)

It was a Shared Lyft. Maybe that is why the passenger couldn't figure it out?


----------



## lostsoul (Mar 1, 2020)

TGK said:


> Uber instructions in a *Lyf*t thread is as useful as it is stupid.


Ya got me.. Sorry, must have had UBERPeople on the brain for some reason. But thanks for calling me stupid...

... BTW, I'm sure congrats are in order for your Rhoads Scholarship.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

JK7 said:


> It was a Shared Lyft. Maybe that is why the passenger couldn't figure it out?


Shared passengers aren't allowed to touch my car.


----------



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> Am I the only one that has the ability to change the destination?
> 
> literally allows us to edit destination


I used to have the ability to edit a pax destination until I did it once and now it's removed.

I picked up a medical ride elderly lady little English. She needed to go 3000 north university plantation florida but when I arrived she said no. Then she showed the doctors address on her paperwork and it's 3000 north university Coral Springs. But she spoke little English and she had no way of changing ride because damn insurance ordered it. She had no phone. So either I drop her at incorrect address or edit ride. I figured ok I be nice do the right thing. Edit ride and take her.

Then I get email from lyft investigators why I dropped her off at another location. I call Lyft get transferred and speak to someone explaining the whole thing. They tell me I did the right thing by taking her there and that lyft would contact the insurance who put in the wrong address. Ok

Then next day I notice my ability to edit the destination is removed and every 3rd party ride gives me a warning when I start the ride. 
"This ride is fixed and being monitored. No changes to drop off destination and no stops allowed "

So much for doing the right thing. Next time I end the ride at drop off. Incorrect or not.


----------



## oishiin driving (Feb 24, 2020)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> Am I the only one that has the ability to change the destination?
> 
> literally allows us to edit destination


yes, I've changed it many times for pax on my app, works just fine


----------



## Lil'Lyftie (Feb 23, 2020)

joebo1963 said:


> "This ride is fixed and being monitored. No changes to drop off destination and no stops allowed "


That is the language Lyft uses when you pick up a scheduled ride. That/those pick-up(s) may have been scheduled rides, to which you can be assigned even if you don't actively select them.



oishiin driving said:


> yes, I've changed it many times for pax on my app, works just fine


I know it's a lot to ask, since you'll be busy with the ride and the passenger when a ride is active, but it would be helpful to sort things out in this thread if you could take a quick screenshot of an active ride in which the Lyft app gives you the opportunity to change the pax's destination, as you say it does for you.


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> Am I the only one that has the ability to change the destination?
> 
> literally allows us to edit destination


 I have changed the destination on Lyft rides many times. The option is shown at the top of the screen. Not a problem at all.


----------



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

Gilby said:


> I have changed the destination on Lyft rides many times. The option is shown at the top of the screen. Not a problem at all.


Lyft took it away from me. I used it once see my earlier post.


----------



## TGK (May 31, 2018)

lostsoul said:


> Ya got me.. Sorry, must have had UBERPeople on the brain for some reason. But thanks for calling me stupid.


I didn't mean you, per se...


----------



## sd1303 (Nov 11, 2015)

I can edit destinations on both Uber and Lyft - and have done so on several occasions.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Not insisting the pax alter location destination is a quick way of leaving yourself open to a pax scam. Too many threads detailing how pax got a free ride while the driver got $0 after the pax saying they got dropped off at the wrong destination.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

lostsoul said:


> BTW, I'm sure congrats are in order for your Rhoads *Rhodes *Scholarship.


FIFY.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

JK7 said:


> Passenger asked me to change destination, because they couldn't figure out how to do it on their ap. Is there a way for me to edit the destination in the middle of a ride? Thanks! :wink:


----------------------
No -- stop the car and help them change it on their phone.

An added note -- some ride destinations are locked and cannot be changed by anyone. 
But I have always gotten a notice saying not to change the route.
------------------



JK7 said:


> It was a Shared Lyft. Maybe that is why the passenger couldn't figure it out?


-------------------------
With Lyft -- Shared rides -- changing the destination is not allowed by the pax or the driver.


----------



## E063563 (Mar 15, 2020)

YES you can if it's not a big distance change. Exit navigation. There is a ribbon of info along the top. The last line in this ribbon is 'edit destination' click on this and enter new dropoff. 
I find more helpful to talk the client through the app "open app, lower left hand corner 'edit ride', several options : change destination, add stop" IMPORTANT if client adds stop, they must check the order of the ride before confirming. If, and it probably will have the final drop off in the middle of the ride, it is out of order there is a up/down arrow on the right of the destinations that will change the order - Then confirm DONE


----------

